# Thank you so much!



## ditchbanker (Mar 13, 2011)

Just started into wine making about 5 weeks ago. Shortly after starting I found the skeeter pee recipe. I was just taking my concord wine off the slurry so I started a skeeter pee. Tonight I backsweetened and held out a tall glass for immediate use (Sunday is my Saturday). 

This is GREAT! It's not what I would normally equate with wine, doesn't have the complexity, the richness, but it's TASTY! I finally got to drink something I made, apriciate the fact that it worked, the alcohol is there, I can safely say, and I'm pretty excited.

Thanks for an awesome recipe that gives me something to drink to know that my new hobby is actually working without having to wait 6-12 months to get something, and having a tasty gulp, too.

(P.S. the concord gave it a nice pink lemonade shade, fun to look at, too.)


----------



## Angie (Mar 14, 2011)

welcome to the forum....I am waiting for my first batch of skeeter pee and am curious about the taste. Like your description of it - hoping mine will turn out too!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 14, 2011)

Skeeter Pee is a wonderful concoction. Everyone we shared our first batch with enjoyed it. I have my first batch for this year going now. About June it will be ready.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 14, 2011)

SP is very good and goes Very fast. Get busy now making more especially with summer coming up. God I'll be glad when summer is finally here.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 14, 2011)

I finished my first batch and was thinking it would be more lemony. More like Mike's but it's not. Much cleaner drinking. Can't wait to try it cold! Carboy temp isn't as refreshing as it could be!

And Welcome to WMT!


----------

